# problem with toro s200 snowthrower



## bozomedic (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 1981 toro s200 snowthrower with a tecumseh ah520 engine. It would not start this year. Once I drained the gas and put in fresh gas/oil mixture and replaced the spark plug, it worked,except it would die after about 20 minutes and be very dificult to restart. Now it wont start at all. I replaced the spark plug again and noticed that around the hole for the sparkplug there is a lot if oil and there is a lot of oil on the floor after trying to start it. 

Is this a carb problem, sparkplug, gasket or compression problem? 

I have read on other forums to pour fresh gas down the "carb throat". Where is the carb throat? I have also seen advice to verify a spark. How do I do that?

If it is a gasket, I will check local hardware for the gasket kits.

I also hear about "points" on the engine/carb. Where are these and what do i do with them? 

Also, will the tecumseh manual for this engine detail a break down and rebuild and will it also tell you how to troubleshoot? please advise. any help would be appreciated since I can't afford a new snowblower and it seems to be a good little snowthrower that I inherited from my granddad.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the points since its that old it would have em. they would be under the flywheel, you'll have to buy special tools to remove that so i'd suggest a small engine repair shop. also it sounds like its getting too much gas oil mix. since you said its on the floor well they have the exhaust pointing down on em either that or a leak. you can take out the plug and leave it hooked up. and leave it held be a pair of pliers with rubber covered handles so not to shock you and ground out and pull on the cord like you would to start it. if it has spark, a good one, i would say its pretty much alright. if it has none its either the plug is bad or the points etc. are shot. so if no spark try a new plug after you check and see for spark and check again. if no spark i'd suggest take it to a shop to get it expertly checked because the points etc. require special tools to remove and i don't think you know much about the carb so get them to check it out as well. might be just be its too rich and the plug is getting wet. hinch puddle of oil gas on floor. hope this helps


----------



## bozomedic (Jan 25, 2005)

I am still a little confused. I have a detailed diagram of the engine from toro and there are no parts listed as "points". Are they known by another name? I see a picture of the flywheel and where it connects to the engine, but no "points". Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well it should be right under the flywheel. i know that they used the coil on them and the points right under the flywheel. for right now check for your spark. what is the manual. if its the owners manual that came with it it wouldn't give much to it. plus you can't see the points because they are sealed up and they are under the flywheel where you can't get to them without removing the flywheel.


----------



## jpapanas (Jan 10, 2005)

I think the points might also be referred to as "Contact Assembly" or "Breaker" and may be inside something called a "Plate Assembly" or "Stator" which, as bugman suggests, should be under the flywheel.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Breaker <------(( = points,, Stator = alternator


----------



## bozomedic (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks all. I got a hold of the Tech manual for my engine from Tecumseh. I see where the "points" are and how to service them. 

I still dont know where to pour gas down the "carb throat"? Where is that? Is there something I have to take apart to get to it? Other advice I have seen makes it sound as if this is something easy you can try while you are starting the snowblower. Let me know.

Anyway, I am the adventurous type and am preparing a large table with good lighting in my garage to take this sucker apart. I will first start with the carbureator and if it still doesnt run, then will replace all seals. If that doesn't work, then I guess I will have to look deeper into replacing parts. I will probably have a "new" snowblower by the time I'm done, or perhaps an expensive paperweight, but at least I can learn something about engines and have something to do over the winter for a hobby.

Thanks again. I will let you know how it turns out.

:wave:


----------



## bozomedic (Jan 25, 2005)

Just for reference, I have included a link to my engine manual. 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the carb throats the opening or top of the carb where the air goes in. that's a simple as i can explain it :lol: . good luck


----------



## bozomedic (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks bugman. I will try putting 1 teaspoon of fresh gas down the carb throat.....I will keep you all advised.....

We are expecting some more snow this weekend so this will give me a few days to work on this


----------



## bozomedic (Jan 25, 2005)

*problem solved*

sorry to get back to you so late. All I had to do was adjust both setting screws(power and carb) and that was it. I do need to give it a good cleaning this spring just to have it ready for winter. Aside from a fresh sparkplug and draining the gas, is there anything else I need to do to prepare it for a fresh start this upcoming winter?

Bozomedic :wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That should take care of it!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep that should take care of it..


----------

